
A Single Session of Exercise Alters 9,815 Molecules in Our Blood - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/10/well/move/a-single-session-of-exercise-alters-9815-molecules-in-our-blood.html
======
chmaynard
Gosh, Mr. Peepers, that's a lot of molecules!

